# Macabi Cigar Event & Wine Tasting - CAO & Columbia Crest...



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

*HERF, HERF, HERF!*

Macabi Cigar Bar presents CAO cigar event And Wine Tasting
Saturday January 14th 2006
7:00pm -10:00pm

801 S. University Drive 
Ste: B-142 Plantation, FL 33324
Ph: (954) 625-7441

Featured Cigar: CAO Buy 3 and get 1 free
Featured wines: Columbia Crest Merlot and Columbia Crest Cabernet Sauvignon 
Raffle: cigars, humidor, and many other great prizes.....
Sponsored by : CAO, Southern Wine and Spirits, bradley & associates realty inc.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> *HERF, HERF, HERF!*
> 
> Macabi Cigar Bar presents CAO cigar event And Wine Tasting
> Saturday January 14th 2006
> ...


Marc,
I use to frequent the Macabi shops in the Miami area.
I had no idea they also have one here in our backyard.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Marc,
> I use to frequent the Macabi shops in the Miami area.
> I had no idea they also have one here in our backyard.


Yep, and one on Las Olas in FTL, however, they are a tad overpriced...I very rarely buy there except when GF and I are eating at our favorite Chinese Restaurant (Mandarin Village in PLTN - family has known the owner for 15+ years now, great friends) and Macabi is right down the walk...then we'll have coffee and cigars there after dinner...the only other time I go there is for these events for the buy three get one free deals and other box deals and giveaways and raffles make it worthwhile...dunno if I'm gonna be able to get away to this though, after this weekend...


----------

